# Euclid Creek?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Had to do some training for work out by Euclid Creek today, so I took a walk around. Looked very promising for a fly rod. Anyone ever fish the stretch of from the lake to the end of the park? There were some guys throwning bait out along the banks but...they didn't really look open for conversation.
Brian


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have not ,but a lot of steelhead are caught there and at the area at the freeway if it is still allowed .i used to see guys fish on the south side of 90n by the bridge.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I caught my first steelhead there off of the breakwall on a spoon. There are a couple of well known spots for steel there that get a lot of use when they're in. It's a good place to go when the rivers are muddy because it's so short it clears up fast.


----------



## Genoknave (Jul 2, 2007)

how is the smallmouth and carp fishing? Been looking for some new areas to fish.


----------

